# "Snuggie + Ball = Happiness"



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is all snuggled in the blanket with his snuggie on and his ball. Pure bliss.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG how cute is that!!! Do the doggie snuggies come in different sizes? What size did you get Brody? Too cute - he looks completely blissed out!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL! I thought doggie snuggies were really cute too. He got it for a gift for christmas. It's the XS.

Brodysmom


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brody is so adorable in his little Snuggie!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

OMG that is so freaking adorable!! Brody belongs on the actual commerical..he looks so star like. Too damn cute!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I got a snuggie for Christmas too. The person who gave it to me said she took back the two matching ones for the chis as she thought I wouldn't like them. Now I have to share mine. lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is to cute....I love the snuggie and the ball and of course Brody too...


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i was looking into getting a snuggie for hiro but they were all sold out of the lil sizes lol... it looks so warm and comfy


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

Can they walk in the snuggy? I'm looking for something easy!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, I need a snuggie for dogs and I need Brody. He is the cutest darn thing I've ever seen with his snuggie and his ball. Tracy, I just adore him. His sweet face, his shiny coat. Can't get enough of him. Great pictures!!! 

By the way, bought some balls for my babies cuz I adore Brody with the balls so much and they couldn't care less!!! LOL. Kenzie played with the balls more than the pups did.


----------



## CudasMom (Dec 22, 2009)

aww how big is Brody, i wonder if one will fit my puppy? He looks adorable!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awww look at him all curled up, your too cute Brody x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG that first pic of Brody is so cute, he looks so content.
What a cutie he is! x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Brody is just too cute x


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

*THUD*

Brodyman is just too darned cute! Look at that expression. THAT is one satisfied pooch!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks you guys!!! You all are too nice. 

Brody is 4.8 pounds and the XS fits him fine. Yes, they can walk in it. It's crafted a little like a step in harness, their legs go in the legs and then it pulls up and velcros across their back. It's a soft, blanket like material. 

Robin, so funny that your kids didn't like the balls you got for them. ha! Guess they don't need "balls anonymous" like Brody does. That boy needs an intervention, I'm tellin ya! 

Brodysmom


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

how cute! madi has TWO snuggies, thanks to the grandparents  She's a small. I love brody. he is so cute!


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

I love it, that is exactly what Daisy needs... We have the snuggies for people so fingers crossed they may well bring out the dog version in the UK soon...

Brody, your just too cute xxx


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

aww how cute. Brody looks so comfy in his little snuggie!


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Butters has a snuggie for dogs too, but he doesn't care for it much, not sure why, because he usually loves to wear anything that's warm and soft.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOL he looks quite content!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Brody is just too cute to be believed!  He looks SO content, like all's right in his world lol! 

I would SO love for my dogs to wear snuggies, but even the XS is way too big. Tango's not quite 4 lbs full grown, and Jazz is still only 3 lbs at 5 months, though she still has more growing to do, so it's possible she MIGHT fit into one at some point. I bought one in blue, all excited that I'd actually been able to locate one because they were sold out for the longest time. I put it on Tango and stepped back, ready to take a photo (or 10 lol!) of him, and he just.....walked right OUT of it! <sigh>

Oh well, when Jazz is all grown up, maybe I'll be able to get her one, in pink. Meanwhile I can admire Brody in his. :love2:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Brody looks so content and happy...(LOL). He is adorable.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Tracy he is so sweet. Look at that little face. I love Brody.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah Brody!

Now Betty and Goose are bugging me for snuggies.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ballls!!!!!!!!!!  oh the comfyness of everything in those pics, brody u handsome dog you! :albino:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh be still my heart!!!!! Brody is going to give me a heart attack one of these days with his CUTENESS!!!!!!!! lol What a living doll! I love that Brody boy
One day....I might steal him.....lol


----------



## Digipup (Dec 13, 2009)

Ooo! A pet snuggie?!
Always heard those were good, but I was never really inclined to believe the ads...I guess Brody likes it, huh?
Brody is very cute  Does he like to snuggle in your coat?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Ah cute photo - Brody is always a cheerful little guy!


----------



## lostlolli (Nov 20, 2007)

that pup looks so happy!


----------

